# 1986 F250 - plowing and carb setup



## c_nice_37 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have an '86 F250 with a 351 a 4bbl Holley. Question is more towards carb setup/ plowing than the truck specifically. I am using a conventional mount Fisher with all hydraulics under the hood.

I hooked up the plow last year and had no problems until later in the season. When in drive/reverse the plow would move so slowly, and mostly not at all until I gave it some gas. This led me to turn up the curb idle RPMs. I can hear for sure I did this. It was late March when I did this and it didn't snow again.

Fast forward to yesterday, and hooked up to check out everything, no leaks, etc. Well it's still slow as molasses to move up/ down even with the idle cranked up. I have no tach, but I'm guessing I'm well over 1k RPMs in park/ neutral.

I'm thinking either the belt is slipping (maybe as it worked well early on with new install and perhaps tighter belt?) or the pump is weak.

Any ideas? Troubleshooting tips? I do not have any spare pumps laying around.

Thanks in advance,
Craig


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

check the belt and flush out the system. is the fluid full??


----------



## c_nice_37 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fluid is full. I replaced the fluid last year when I installed the setup.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

the fluid can attract water and loose some of it's properties... Try to flush and change fluid which you should do every year anyway. Also try to tighten the belt a little...


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Can you get pictures of that? Sound like you got wrong pulley size which cause spin slower and you need rev to pump fast.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

if it worked fine when you installed it...then it is NOT a pulley problem
I am guessing dirty fluid or slipping belt


----------



## c_nice_37 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's some pics. I pressed with 1 finger as hard as I could and took a pic to show the "slack." I think that's step 1 to tighten but it didn't seem bad. Also - I did blow a heater core/ radiator and am wondering if there is still radiator fluid on that belt/ pulley. That could be the answer and now that I'm typing I'm betting on it.

Will flush the system once I figure out how to do that!

Ahead of time - there is no fan spacer and I've got about an inch of clearance. I only plow my driveway and a few neighbors and the truck is a weekend warrior only. I was kind of nervous but it doesn't really come close to touching the blades.

If you see anything else in these pics let me know. Thanks.

PULLEY:









SLACK:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Too much slack there. Need tight more.


----------

